# OSCulator et Wiimote



## SlashTao (27 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous 

Je viens d'installer OSCulator et j'ai découvert l'Applescript par la même occasion.

J'étais habitué sous windows à l'utilisation de GlovePIE. Mes connaissances en programmation se résumennt à ce qui tient entre les deux crochets ---> [ ] 


Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de faire un petit script pour déterminer une touche en fonction du mouvement de la wiimote et du joystick du nunchuk. Parce que j'ai découvert à mon grand regret que le joy était codé en 1 et 0 et les mouvement en "roll", "pitch", "yaw" et "accel" donc sans possibilité d'inscrire une commande définie pour un mouvement négatif ou positif sur l'axe...

J'avoue ne pas trouver les variables à employer.

Quelqu'un (ou quelqu'une ^^ ) aurait-il (ou elle) une indication, svp? 


Merci d'avance!


----------



## johny12 (28 Juillet 2008)

So jamais tu obtient un résultat concluant, fait le moi savoir je serais aussi interessé


----------



## SlashTao (17 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour!

Je reviens d'une longue absence et j'en profite pour faire remonter ce sujet qui en intéresse certainement plus d'un.

Une nouvelle version d'OSCullator est sortie avec les fonctionnalités dont je parlais plus haut. En plus, le logiciel prend maintenant en compte d'autres périphériques bluetooth comme pas exemple le wii ballance board!


----------

